# entry level point and shoot digicam required.



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

need a digital camera for point and shoot.
dont need anything too brilliant, coz im going for a dslr near diwali. 

budget : [5000,6000,7000,8000]

please give a list of 3-4 cams in each bracket, coz im buying from a local chroma store, and i dont know what will be available 

ps, its my mom's bday today, and it my gift. dont tell anyone!!

pps, i forgot to buy it earlier, so i have to decide fast

thanks!!


----------



## Sounava (May 7, 2011)

Buy this one: PowerShot A2200 - Digital Cameras - Canon India

If you don't find it in one store, try another store. Otherwise what's the point in creating this thread! You could have just walked walked into a store and could have bought anything you get!


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

edit :

i have found : 
canon :
A490 Canon Powershot A490 Price - Buy Canon Powershot A490 Price in India, Best Prices n Review

i have found : 
canon :
A490 
A1200 
A3000 
A3100
sony:
dsc w350 
dsc w320 
dsc w310

my brother thinks that nikon is better, but i disagree.
please advise


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2011)

Nikon P&S are not that good...better go for Canon or Sony

I am sorry I could not suggest coz my brain is mixed with all DSLR data right now


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

no problem!!!
i'll come back again when i buy a dslr too!


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> no problem!!!
> i'll come back again when i buy a dslr too!



Yup I am there for that..will help u in that


----------



## doomgiver (May 7, 2011)

ok, got a Canon A3200 IS for Rs. 8700.

there was a A1200 for 6500, but dad didnt like its styling.
thanks!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2011)

^^Ahh already got it, I was about to suggest Sony DSC-W530.

Anyway enjoy clicking


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2011)

Congrats ....enjoy


----------



## Sounava (May 8, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## doomgiver (May 8, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Ahh already got it, I was about to suggest Sony DSC-W530.
> 
> Anyway enjoy clicking



yeah, it was available, but at that time, i didnt know whether it was worth buying or not, coz i didnt find any mention of it in the forums



sujoyp said:


> Congrats ....enjoy


thank you!!


Sounava said:


> Congrats



thank you too!!!

also, is A3200 better than A3100?


----------



## Sounava (May 8, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> is A3200 better than A3100?


Yes. You have chosen the right camera. I would have recommended that only if you stated that your budget extends to 9k


----------



## doomgiver (May 8, 2011)

well, it was the only one available at that range, and dad was exceptionally generous


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Buy this one: PowerShot A2200 - Digital Cameras - Canon India
> 
> If you don't find it in one store, try another store. Otherwise what's the point in creating this thread! You could have just walked walked into a store and could have bought anything you get!



does sit have IS? Canon says it doesn't have. But it has blurr reduction that comes only in shooting modes

Am also looking for a cam at 7.5k max

Canon A3200 IS
Panasonic Lumix FH2
Panasonic Lumix FH3
Panasonic Lumix DMC S3
Panasonic Lumix DMC LS5
Olympus VG-110 or VG-120 or VG-140 etc.,
Sony W530

These are the best ones I got on research but please need your valuable inputs. Which is the BEST VFM of these...


----------



## image (Nov 5, 2011)

I was in similar situation and after reading so many reviews, finally bought a *Nikon S3100* for Rs.6068/- with wallet, watch, 4GB card and an extra 8GB card.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 9, 2011)

canon A3200 is a very good cam...


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 10, 2011)

i have the A3200 IS, im not satisfied with the result.
here is an attatched pic.

there are lots of settings to choose, but the images come out slightly blurred.

1st two taken with tripod.
1st pic taken with external light, no flash, low iso (80)
2nd pic without tripod, with flash(inbuilt) and 100-200 iso
3rd pic was for fun, at night.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 10, 2011)

if not canon A3200 then one can look out for Nikon S3100


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2011)

y do you compare a basic cam like A3200 with night shots....low light pics r bad even with my D3100+18-55 kit lens which cost me 29k 

In low light its difficult for any cam to gain focus...I say post some daylight shots and whats the problem with those??

if daylight shots r bad then there may be problem with slow focusing, poor metering etc


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 10, 2011)

will do.

1st shot is indoor shot at evening, but with artificial light and flash lowest iso, tripod

2nd shot is evening too, with flash

3rd shot is mid-day, no flash. notice that the bug is blurred, but you can see the hair on the leaf.

5th is with lots of artificial light.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2011)

1st shot is coz of poor lightning...increasing the ISO will increase the flash effect on pic too...

2nd is perfectly fine

3rd one u say bug is out of focus...but actually your jeans is in focus that means u did not focus the shot correctly...on your cam there must be some focus point which point the focus area...point it on the insect and not on jeans 

4th shot looks good...the blur is due to DOF or depth of field...higher number of aperture number or f-number creates this effect(smaller is higher here...ex 1.8>5.6)...more the aperture size less area will be in focus

5th shot is fine whats bad in that.


----------



## anoopjb (Nov 17, 2011)

guys is Kodak CD14 any worth. I got it free with my new hp lappie..
i owe sony DSC-W35..
should i keep kodak ?? or sell it?? is it better than sony W35??


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> 1st shot is coz of poor lightning...increasing the ISO will increase the flash effect on pic too...
> 
> 2nd is perfectly fine
> 
> ...



when i zoom in at 100%, the pics lose quality. is that normal with this kind/range of cameras?
its all grainy and slightly blurred. do i need a better camera if i wanna take better pics?

as for the 4th shot, i know, i intentionally positioned the shot that way.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2011)

Thats normal...at 100% the pic mostly looses the quality...

If u want to view ur 8-12 mp pic at 100% then better get a DSLR...only DSLR can produce that quality..its related to sensor size

A p&s cam may give descent pics in daytime but if the lights r poor then no use of enlarging it to 100%


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2011)

ok, thanks. i was afraid that the camera was faulty. i was fully prepared to take it back


----------

